

D-Link Router backdoor vulnerability discovered - arunitc
http://techgeek.com.au/2013/10/13/d-link-router-backdoor-vulnerability-discovered/

======
himal
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6540842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6540842)

